# labeling



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

I am trying to find a cheap place to get product labels for my sausage?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Check with your local print shops.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

I did they want to charge a extra $40 per color plus normal fees. So I am fishing around checking to see what others pay for what?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dont do fancy colors.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Wen I first started needing labels, I just bought blank labels and printed them on my home printer. Simple enough to design something appealing to the eye. As my business grew, I used Uprinting, Lightening labels, and another that escapes my mind at the moment. You can design labels on www.avery.com and print them at home. You don’t really get cheap custom labels until you are buying them in bulk.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If you are selling them yourself, you don't need color. Black and white, simple and straightforward.
If you are on a store shelf competing with other products, black and red and then blue.
There are amish meats and cheeses sold at a store local to our daughter. Very simple packaging. If it looked fancy I might question if it were authentic.


----------

